# Twin2X2048-6400C4 @ 5-5-5-18???



## DAW57 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi there,
I bought this pair of memory Twin2X2048-6400C4 and later on, I found out that on CPU-Z, it detected the timing as 5-5-5-18.

Hang on! Isn't this a C4 which has 4-4-4-12 timing?

Went to Corsair website and I have to download the specs to find out that:
SPD programmed at:
JEDEC standard 5-5-5-18 values at 800MHz
EPP standard 4-4-4-12-2T, 2.1V values at 800MHz

My question is, I am currently using:
Motherboard: GA-965P-DS4
Graphic: ATi X1600 Pro 256Mb PCIE.
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6300

How can I get my BIOS to run the timing @ 4-4-4-12? The only thing that the Bios allows me to do is to change the voltage of the DIMMs. I changed it to 2.1v but the memory still running @ 5-5-5-18.

Can anyone help please?

Thanks.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Your wanting to manually insert the mem setting to 533, manual set processor to 266, mem volts etc. set to normal.


----------



## DAW57 (Sep 4, 2006)

OMGmissinglink said:


> Your wanting to manually insert the mem setting to 533, manual set processor to 266, mem volts etc. set to normal.


Hi, thanks for the reply. 

My DDR2 is 800. I just want to know how can I run them 4-4-4-12 @ 800? I know I can downgrade it to 533 but then i should have not wasted money to buy this pair 

So you think manually setting them will help? I will try it tonight.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes!!! trying to run the processor overclocked as your saying your going to burn out your processor or other componets.//// yes and no on wasting your money on the ram yes/ your processor is not designed to run 800mhz / and no if your upgrading your processor down the road.

Most pc buyers read these are great over clockers etc. yes to a point, fact is this reduces the life of the processor. now if your wanting to overclock make sure you've got HSF able enough to hold the processor temps down, your can try 667 memory setting is the most I'd try to push that processor even though on my end don't recommend overclocking.

Start off with the 533 settings if this is brand new pc about 1 month and monitor your processor temps.. then try the 667.


----------



## DAW57 (Sep 4, 2006)

OMGmissinglink said:


> Yes!!! trying to run the processor overclocked as your saying your going to burn out your processor or other componets.//// yes and no on wasting your money on the ram yes/ your processor is not designed to run 800mhz / and no if your upgrading your processor down the road.
> 
> Most pc buyers read these are great over clockers etc. yes to a point, fact is this reduces the life of the processor. now if your wanting to overclock make sure you've got HSF able enough to hold the processor temps down, your can try 667 memory setting is the most I'd try to push that processor even though on my end don't recommend overclocking.


Hi OMG, 
I don't want to OC my processor nor my memory.

The Corsair memory I bought stated that it is Twin2X2048-6400C4 (2x 1Gb) with 4-4-4-12 timing. This is the reason I spent more than NZD500 bucks to buy this pair of ram.

However, there's a misleading information provided by Corsair. They didn't mention (not on the package, not on their product description site, it only mention this in their little pdf file) that this 4-4-4-12 timing is for EPP @ 2.1v and JEDEC spec is 5-5-5-18. 

I am disappointed and thought I have been cheated somehow. I can only see 5-5-5-18 under memory in CPU-Z. However, under SPD in CPU-Z, each module has 4-4-4-12 timing.

So I want to know is it possible to change the overall timing to 4-4-4-12? 

The Gigabyte BIOS only provides changes to the DIMM voltage and nothing else. I tried to increase the voltage to 2.1v (since it mention 4-4-4-12 EPP @ 2.1v on the Corsair website) but it is useless.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

> The Gigabyte BIOS only provides changes to the DIMM voltage and nothing else. I tried to increase the voltage to 2.1v (since it mention 4-4-4-12 EPP @ 2.1v on the Corsair website)


You do not want to manually set the ram voltage !!! run on autodetect. and BTW your not overclocking your ram when set it manually to run the 533 FSB mem settings your ram can run up to the other specks. If you feel cheated on the ram contact the outfit were you bought the ram and explain to them your wanting DDR2 4300. or use what you've got it should run fine.


----------

